# Washing cloth diapers in front load washer??



## jencat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm seriously planning ahead and I'm not even pregnant yet (we'll start trying in a few weeks) but... I'm wondering if cloth diapers will get clean in a front load washer. Do they need to soak in water to come clean? A front load washer uses a lot less water and the clothes don't soak. So will the cloth diapers get good and clean in there? I'm planning early to be sure I'm all set to use cloth diapers for my baby. It's amazing how people think I'm nuts for doing this... but it's good to have a lot of online support! TIA.


----------



## vietsabien (Aug 31, 2006)

I wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

I love my Kenmore HE4t. I do a cold rinse and spin, hot wash with detergent, skin care rinse, and I don't have any problems.


----------



## omelette (Jul 20, 2006)

I do a cold rinse, warm wash with detergent and an extra rinse at the end. No problems here.


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vietsabien* 
#1 Cold heavy duty wash WITH DETERGENT, double rinse
#2 Warm or hot, heavy duty wash NO DETERGENT, double rinse

This is exactly what we do.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm a mama-to-be with a front-loader too







A mama recently posted a protocol with baking soda (half cup, I believe), a squirt of soap, a vinegar rinse aid and and extra rinse.....I believe all in hot water? Can't remember that part....anyway, all set on heavy-duty wash. That post is posted in my laundry room already.
















Jottjen, join us over at the Not-Mamas-Yet Tribe. There are lots of ladies there who aren't even ttc yet.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I've got a Kenmore HE3 and love it! It gets my diapers plenty clean.

My routine:

1) Rinse and spin cycle. No detergent.
2) Heavy Duty cycle with 2 rinses. Charlies Soap.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
I love my Kenmore HE4t. I do a cold rinse and spin, hot wash with detergent, skin care rinse, and I don't have any problems.

I have the same machine. I rinse and spin poop diapers when they happen. Then I do a warm wash/warm rinse on the heavy soil setting with a skin care rinse. No problems.

Every once and a while I do a prewash with baking soda and I add vinegar to the "fabric softener" cup . . . mostly if the diapes are extra stinky. I've never had my diapers come out of the wash smelly.


----------



## LucyJaynesmom (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a Duet HT, I do
1.) rinse cycle on cold, sometime with an extra rinse,
2.) then I wash with Charlie's Soap on the Sanitary cycle with an extra rinse. Works perfect for me.

When we bought the washer a few years ago, I knew then I wanted to use cd so I got the one with the onboard heater.

HTH


----------



## jencat (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you so much, ladies! I too will print this post and put it in my laundry room!

I'll check out the Mama-to-be Tribe too.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

we have used our front loader on our dipes for 4 yrs now







we have the kenmore he3t and we love it.

it took a long time to figure out what really worked, but this is it!!!!

cold wash/ rinse with a tiny amount of detergent, i use 7th generation.
sanitary cycle ( extra hot wash/ cold rinse) with vinegar and then an extra rinse. we have dipes that smell great, no stink after being peed in, and they are pretty much stain free









i don't think it's ever too early to think about dipes and washing them. if you are really prepared when you get preggo you are more likely to follow through with cloth diapering.

we had our stuff ordered about 4 weeks before my first was born and unfortunately i didn't receive it until she was about a month old. i wish i had been better prepared. i wish i had ordered when i got preggo and KNEW i wanted to cloth diaper. it was hard to transition because i wasn't used to changing like every 15 min LOL and then washing was so hard to figure out.

good luck!!!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

cold rinse, sanitizing cycle, done

No stink no nothing


----------



## archymaya (Oct 26, 2006)

My preferred method is cold rinse, sanitizing cycle with Charlies, extra rinse. However, if I have BG's to wash, I do a cold rinse, warm wash, extra rinse.


----------

